
NSA Pricked The “Cloud” Bubble For US Tech Companies - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.testosteronepit.com/home/2013/8/6/nsa-pricked-the-cloud-bubble-for-us-tech-companies.html
======
Cbasedlifeform
Mr Obama and NSA spymasters, meet Mr Blowback:

 _In a survey conducted after the Snowden leaks, 10% of the foreign companies
using cloud computing services said they’d already cancelled a project with a
US cloud provider and 56% said they’d be less likely to use US-based
providers. Conversely, among US stakeholders in the cloud sector, 36% said
that the NSA leaks would make it more difficult doing business outside the US.
The report estimated that if US cloud companies lose between 10% and 20% of
their foreign business over three years, it will cost them between $21.5
billion to $35 billion.

But the report cautions it could get much more expensive “if foreign
governments enact protectionist trade barriers that effectively cut out US
providers.” In Europe, momentum in that direction is growing.

German Federal Data Protection commissioners threatened with new bureaucratic
hurdles. Interior Minister Hans-Peter Friedrich announced that “whoever fears
their communication is being intercepted in any way should use services that
don’t go through American servers.” And Justice Minister Jörg-Uwe Hahn called
for an outright boycott of US companies._

